# iwlagn and Wireless N

## Cyberwizzard

I have a iwlagn compatible Intel 4965 wifi controller in my XPS 1530. For years now I've been waiting for proper wireless N support for this driver but I was told that this should be working for ages now.

I have tested with a Linksys WRT160N router and a Conceptronic C300BRS4 (and tested with 2 wireless N routers at friends, don't now their brands) but I can't get the iwlagn driver to go into the wireless N mode. Rates never go over 54Mbit/s, not even if I put the router on top of my laptop. I live at the country side so the only wireless networks in the air are my own plus one of the neighbors.

I've been trying with each kernel upgrade to see if I can get it to go super sonic but every time I wind up with G speeds again. 'iwconfig' always shows that the 2.4GHz band is used, which means it can't use N without using the high speeds since N requires 5GHz (or am I mistaken?).

I am currently compiling kernel 2.6.34-rc2 (vanilla) and I am currently using 2.6.33 (gentoo sources). Any other iwlagn users out there know how to solve this?

```
lshw -c network

  *-network               

       description: Ethernet interface

       product: 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller

       vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:09:00.0

       logical name: eth0

       version: 12

       serial: 00:21:9b:cd:4b:fd

       size: 100MB/s

       capacity: 100MB/s

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation

       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.26 duplex=full firmware=N/A latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100MB/s

       resources: irq:29 memory:f1ffc000-f1ffffff ioport:de00(size=256)

  *-network

       description: Wireless interface

       product: PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection

       vendor: Intel Corporation

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:0b:00.0

       logical name: wlan0

       version: 61

       serial: 00:21:5c:5a:46:fb

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlagn driverversion=2.6.33-gentoo firmware=228.61.2.24 ip=192.168.23.73 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn

       resources: irq:31 memory:f1efe000-f1efffff
```

----------

## Rexilion

I have seen posts from some people that setting the regulatory domain to their own country enables Wireless N mode:

```
sudo iw reg set FR
```

Will that help?

----------

## Cyberwizzard

Unfortunately not, when I insert the module in my kernel I get this:

```
iwlagn 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:d

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:0b:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:0b:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn 0000:0b:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN REV=0x4

iwlagn 0000:0b:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:0b:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlagn 0000:0b:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

iwlagn 0000:0b:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'
```

So the driver does not even advertise the wireless N channels. 

I have CRDA installed for the regulatory stuff (so I get the same frequency pre-selection as with your command) which shows as:

```
cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

    (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

    (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

    (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

    (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

    (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

    (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
```

I tried setting it by hand to France or the Netherlands but still no luck...

----------

## Rexilion

Balen  :Smile:  .

Try enabling CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/331092 fixes it the problem.

----------

